# Top Sirloin



## LarryWolfe (Jun 3, 2006)

Cappy gave me the word and told me Food Lion had Top Sirloin on sale for $2.99lb, so I took advantage and picked up 3 packs.  Seasoned two with Wolfe Rub and one with S&P.  I also threw on threw on the leftover veggies from last night along with sweet potatoes and fried okra!!  Yumbo!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

Ooohh, Ba*beeeeey*!  =P~ *C O M M U N I C A T I O N ! ! !*


----------



## Finney (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks damn good.  How'd it taste?  Tender?  Talk to me boy.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 3, 2006)

DANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 4, 2006)

Wolfey you have done it again......damn fine looking eats =P~  =P~  =P~ 

You gots to love that Sirloin :!:


----------



## Finney (Jun 4, 2006)

Should have sliced it diagonally. 8-[


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks great dude! ...cept for the orange tater. :razz:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 4, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Looks damn good.  How'd it taste?  Tender?  Talk to me boy.



They were very tender Finnetta, could've used a bit more fat for flavor. Other than that, I'd buy them again.  Those three steaks cost $12.00 total, I've paid much more than that for one Porterhouse or Ribeye that weren't as good!  I'm gonna load the freezer up with these while they're on sale for sure!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 4, 2006)

Man that looks good Larry. =P~  It was worth the hour wait   to see the big pic. I a literally drolling now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Man that looks good Larry. =P~  It *was worth the hour wait   to see the big pic.* I a literally drolling now.


LMAO!  Sorry about that Dave...


----------



## wittdog (Jun 4, 2006)

No really it was worth the wait. If my food porn obsesion continues I may have to change to something else. My wife was talking about verison Broad band? I love that women.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 4, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> No really it was worth the wait. If my food porn obsesion continues I may have to change to something else. My wife was talking about verison Broad band? I love that women.



*Verizon* broad band is good too!  8-[


----------



## zilla (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey Larry how come your not fat? You eat all that good chow and your not fat , that aint fair.    :!:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 4, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would think that Verizon would be better than verison. Verison is red neck internet. 2 cans and some string.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 4, 2006)

zilla said:
			
		

> Hey Larry how come your not fat? You eat all that good chow and your not fat , that aint fair.    :!:



Zilla, I am fat!!  Well not obese, but I could afford to lose a few pounds!


----------



## Finney (Jun 4, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> zilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As Cartman (South Park) would say, "Momma says I'm Big Boned". 8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 4, 2006)

That looked good Larry! I'd eat it! If only my computer was hooked up to the tv, I'd be able to see the entire picture without having to scroll!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> That looked good Larry! I'd eat it! If only my computer was hooked up to the tv, I'd be able to *see the entire picture without having to scroll!*


 :lmao:  Anything I can do to help!!  :lmao:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice job on that beef there Larry.


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 5, 2006)

Dang good lookin food there Mr Lawrence.. you had better be bringin some of that cookin to my place in July!!!


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 5, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Cappy gave me the word and told me Food Lion had Top Sirloin on sale for $2.99lb, so I took advantage and picked up 3 packs.  Seasoned two with Wolfe Rub and one with S&P.  I also threw on threw on the leftover veggies from last night along with sweet potatoes and fried okra!!  Yumbo!!
> 
> Larry it dont get much better than that does it , Cappy can hunt out sone sweet deals , on good grilling stuff . Great pics by the way!!! That is without a doubt a fine looking meal!  =D>


----------



## john pen (Jun 5, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmm...beef


----------

